# vehicle showrooms



## cheyer (Dec 16, 2013)

How do you all deal with these showrooms/dealer's?

 Are you requiring an annual indoor vehicle display permit and then verifying compliance during annual inspections?


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2013)

No

Bigger salmon to fry

It is a B occupancy, have not had a fire in a showroom since I started

Which operational permit are you going to use??


----------



## cheyer (Dec 17, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> No Bigger salmon to fry
> 
> It is a B occupancy, have not had a fire in a showroom since I started
> 
> Which operational permit are you going to use??


I agree...no operational permit for that....so this would be more of a check for compliance with Section 314 of the FC if nothing else....thanks


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 18, 2013)

If the showroom is not sprinkled or sprinkled to a mercantile Light Hazard, no fuel and no power (batteries) in any vehicle.


----------



## cda (Dec 18, 2013)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> If the showroom is not sprinkled or sprinkled to a mercantile Light Hazard, no fuel and no power (batteries) in any vehicle.


Code reference?


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 19, 2013)

Use of Chapter 11 of NFPA 13 and NFPA 30


----------

